# professional photo editing service specifically designed for the pro. photographer



## rfulmer (Apr 2, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Wedding season is right around the corner. That means you are out there doing what you love to dogetting those perfect shots. However, it also means that you will be dealing with all of the not so pleasant parts of the wedding; the mother of the bride, that wedding planer that want let you move during the wedding, and all of that editing that takes you hours if not days. This year is going to be different (at least for the editing sorry we cant fix the mother of the bride). Shoot2Send is here to help by providing a professional post production service specifically designed to fit your needs. We take your events from start to finish. Shoot2send will do all the work, you get all the credit.
www.shoot2send.com
[/FONT]


----------



## Hfry (Apr 3, 2008)

Super Low Quality Images on Homepage......  weak. not good for a Photo Ed. Business website.....  Plus how is there a Market for this.  this takes away from the Photographers vision for all the Shots.


----------



## Tasmaster (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know if it is just your personal style, but usually you want to have at least some skin retouching, especially at close-ups.


----------



## Arch (Apr 3, 2008)

This all looks a bit spammy to me. :er:


----------

